# Delisting IP from Hotmail spam database?



## bigcat (Jun 5, 2013)

Does anyone have successful experience delisting IP from Hotmail/Outlook due to spam? My IP range was blocked few weeks ago and so far Hotmail support wasn't very helpful. I use this form and got some unhelpful reply few days after. Anyone know better contact method for this issue?

This is for cPanel shared server and I already suspended all the spammer.


----------



## rsk (Jun 5, 2013)

If the IPs belong to your datacenter, I suggest you contact them with your datacenter email.


----------



## Damian (Jun 5, 2013)

Good luck. One of our Colocrossing IP blocks has been blocked by MSN/Hotmail for almost a year (or more), and it's impossible to get them to lift it. Even Mandrill has occasional issues with getting delivered to Hotmail.


----------



## bigcat (Jun 5, 2013)

rsk said:


> If the IPs belong to your datacenter, I suggest you contact them with your datacenter email.


It ours(company)



Damian said:


> Good luck. One of our Colocrossing IP blocks has been blocked by MSN/Hotmail for almost a year (or more), and it's impossible to get them to lift it. Even Mandrill has occasional issues with getting delivered to Hotmail.


I manage to delist some IP before but this time they blocked the whole subnet  <_<

Mind you that this is new IP and there are no spam history before


----------



## shovenose (Jun 5, 2013)

One of the IPs we got was blocked and they removed it within an hour with no hassle...


----------



## rsk (Jun 5, 2013)

shovenose said:


> One of the IPs we got was blocked and they removed it within an hour with no hassle...


There you go? hhhh


----------



## bigcat (Jun 5, 2013)

shovenose said:


> One of the IPs we got was blocked and they removed it within an hour with no hassle...


How did you contact them?


----------



## texteditor (Jun 5, 2013)

Send them a bunch of unsolicited emails asking for removal until they remove it, just in case one of your requests gets skimmed over


----------



## shovenose (Jun 6, 2013)

texteditor said:


> Send them a bunch of unsolicited emails asking for removal until they remove it, just in case one of your requests gets skimmed over


The irony.


----------

